# Print screen doesnt work on visual basic



## GSquadron (Nov 28, 2012)

I am having trouble programming with a friend of mine a screenshot program, 
because in some games it doesn't work. Looks like it needs directx. 
Does anyone know how to do that, in C# or visual basic?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2012)

tried FRAPS???


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 28, 2012)

i know fraps, but we are trying to create a program which is like fraps + other interesting stuff.
We want to capture the screen with our program, so we have to ask a way how to do that


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2012)

i see. sorry cant help there.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 28, 2012)

Because the game is running in DirectX you are almost certainly going to have to get the screen from the hardware using hooks into the DirectX APIs.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 28, 2012)

Exactly. Unfortunately, that seems very difficult, maybe one of the great programming enigmas.
Any help would be much appreciated, but for what i see even other people have not success on this one.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 29, 2012)

http://spazzarama.com/2011/03/14/c-...ays-for-direct3d-9-10-and-11-using-api-hooks/


----------

